# Naming All The Winged Subtypes



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome!

We do not have nicknames on subtypes/winged subtypes and many of us do not like the existing names. Since we are members of the largest typing community, let it be our right to name all the 81 winged subtype.

What we have got so far:


*E**Name**Alternative 1**Alternative 2**1**Reformer**Perfectionist**Perfecter**2**Helper**Giver**People Person**3**Achiever**Performer**Self-Tester**4**Individualist**Romantic**Deep Sea Diver**5**Investigator**Observer**Puzzle Solver**6**Loyalist**Loyal Skeptic**Steward**7**Enthusiast**Epicure**Improviser**8**Challenger**Protector**Master**9**Peacemaker**Mediator**Storyteller*


There are also some names for the subtypes

*E**sp**sx**so**1**Detailer**Crusader**Lawmaker**2**Matriarch**Romantic**Diplomat**3**Pragmatist**Superstar**Politician**4**Artisan**Dramatist**Social Critic**5**Archivist**Wizard**Professor**6**Family Preserver**Scrapper**Guardian**7**Bon Vivant**Trickster**Visionary**8**Weight Lifter**Knight**Leader**9**Comfort Seeker**Mystic**Participant*

What we have got, at the moment, for each wing:

*9w1**Dreamer**1w9**Idealist**1w2**Advocate**2w1**Servant**2w3**Host**3w2**Star**3w4**Professional**4w3**Aristocrat**4w5**Bohemian**5w4**Iconoclast**5w6**Problem Solver**6w5**Defender**6w7**Buddy**7w6**Entertainer**7w8**Realist**8w7**Maverick**8w9**Bear**9w8**Referee*


Now, what we are going to do in this thread: 
every one of you, propose a nickname for your winged subtype and those of your tritype (if you wish).

I will sum up all the proposals into a table every 5-10 pages so we can monitor the process. When we will have enough names for every subtype, and if there is some ambiguity, we will organize a voting. 

The prototype table (we could also put links into the names to a thread with the best description):

*E**sp**sx**so**1w9**
**
**
**1**Detailer**Crusader**Lawmaker**1w2**
**
**
**2w1**
**
**
**2**Matriarch**Romantic**Diplomat**2w3**
**
**
**3w2**
**
**
**3**Pragmatist**Superstar**Politician**3w4**
**
**
**4w3**
**
**
**4**Artisan**Dramatist**Social Critic**4w5**
**
**
**5w4**
**
**
**5**Archivist**Wizard**Professor**5w6**
**
**
**6w5**
**
**
**6**Family Preserver**Scrapper**Guardian**6w7**
**
**
**7w6**
**
**
**7**Bon Vivant**Trickster**Visionary**7w8**
**
**
**8w7**
**
**
**8**Weight Lifter**Knight**Leader**8w9**
**
**
**9w8**
**
**
**9**Comfort Seeker**Mystic**Leader**9w1**
**
*


Have fun! Be creative!


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Can I just say "Steward" for 6 is kinda lame. Might as well be called Butler. And idk, I'm not much inclined to be a butler. Seems mind-numblingly dull.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Paradigm said:


> Can I just say "Steward" for 6 is kinda lame. Might as well be called Butler. And idk, I'm not much inclined to be a butler. Seems mind-numblingly dull.


You are free to propose something worthy. The thread is for that purpose.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Aha said:


> You are free to propose something worthy. The thread is for that purpose.


Oh right.

How about "Grumpy cat"? Never satisfied with anything


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

All these names will do is reinforce stereotypes, and inflate the egos of those who choose to identify with that type, and dissuade people from typings that they would consider unsexy. I do not wish to foster a culture of vanity.

It is basically just looking at the traits of those that they have at face value and then stamping a name onto them without really understanding what is going on.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Necrophilous said:


>


I would downthank you, but there is no such button roud:


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Aha said:


> I would downthank you, but there is no such button roud:


You'd make a great dictator, because you couldn't take any form of criticism at all without whining like a child.

So instead of doing that, you could actually tell me what I did wrong and that will get you further in life KK?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Necrophilous said:


> All these names will do is reinforce stereotypes, and inflate the egos of those who choose to identify with that type, and dissuade people from typings that they would consider unsexy. I do not wish to foster a culture of vanity.
> 
> It is basically just looking at the traits of those that they have at face value and then stamping a name onto them without really understanding what is going on.





Necrophilous said:


> tralala


You dislike the idea and it is fine. It is your opinion. On the other hand you do not want to contribute anything. I consider it a derailment and off topic.

I do not see any reason to derail it further. If you want to say something to me - do it on my wall or in PM. I would love to chat.

My personal motivation for the thread? It seems interesting to me. I love giving names.


@JSRS01 @Blue Flare come out of lurking and contribute something


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Aha said:


> You dislike the idea and it is fine. It is your opinion. On the other hand you do not want to contribute anything. I consider it a derailment and off topic.


It's not off-topic if it's actually related to the subject at hand which it is. 



> I do not see any reason to derail it further. If you want to say something to me - do it on my wall or in PM. I would love to chat.


aka you just don't like to be publicly criticized for your ideas. Perhaps you should actually open up to the fact that if someone is going to propose an idea in public, it will also invite others to criticize it. 



> My personal motivation for the thread? It seems interesting to me. I love giving names.


Or is it because you love to shamelessly promote yourself in the guise of pretending otherwise?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> It's not off-topic if it's actually related to the subject at hand which it is.


No. It was not a purpose of the thread



ephemereality said:


> aka you just don't like to be publicly criticized for your ideas. Perhaps you should actually open up to the fact that if someone is going to propose an idea in public, it will also invite others to criticize it.


I don't give a damn about criticizing. I just want to fill the gaps in the table. And I do not want to do it myself.



ephemereality said:


> Or is it because you love to shamelessly promote yourself in the guise of pretending otherwise?


Heh?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Aha said:


> You are free to propose something worthy. The thread is for that purpose.


I'll think about these and make some contributions. Some names seem incredibly apt, though - 5w4 iconoclast and 4w5 bohemian, for instance.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Fine let's play this game of yours.

1 - Goat Hoarder
2 - BDSM Practicer
3 - Grilled Gangster
4 - Elf
5 - Virgin
6 - Time Flayer
7 - Dildo Sampler
8 - Big Penis
9 - Power Bottom

THUS THE TRUE NATURE OF TYPES ARE REVEAAAALLLLLEEEEDDDDD


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

9w8 - Comfort seeker > Referee 

7w8 - Entrepreneur? 

5w6 - Researcher 

8w9 - Strategist 

The traditional labels below aren't really that bad. Often 1w2 are more tenacious even with So subtype and maybe deserve the name "justice fighter" instead of advocate, which sounds more passive. The name "referee" for 9w8 always struck me as sloppy rather than inapposite. Calling 9w8 "the comfort seeker" captures the mindset of 9w8 more. 


*9w1**Dreamer**1w9**Idealist**1w2**Advocate**2w1**Servant**2w3**Host**3w2**Star**3w4**Professional**4w3**Aristocrat**4w5**Bohemian**5w4**Iconoclast**5w6**Problem Solver**6w5**Defender**6w7**Buddy**7w6**Entertainer**7w8**Realist**8w7**Maverick**8w9**Bear**9w8**Referee*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Aha said:


> No. It was not a purpose of the thread


Still related to the subject at hand. 



> I don't give a damn about criticizing. I just want to fill the gaps in the table. And I do not want to do it myself.


Why not?


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Aha said:


> @_Blue Flare_ come out of lurking and contribute something


Dude, if you bothered to check the content of the posts I liked, you would see why I haven't contributed anything.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

3w4 will henceforth be known as blue steel.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

None of the 3s I know are particularly pragmatic, so I'm really confused why SP 3 is named "pragmatist." Seems more of a SP 6 thing, IME.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> None of the 3s I know are particularly pragmatic, so I'm really confused why SP 3 is named "pragmatist." Seems more of a SP 6 thing, IME.


In the case of Sp 3 it's counter-shame but I think pragmatist still encapsulates the type when you consider Tiger Woods or Michael Jordan - both Sp 3s. They do what works. Period. In their prime they both worked like dogs to be the best.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Bricolage said:


> In the case of Sp 3 it's counter-shame but I think pragmatist still encapsulates the type when you consider Tiger Woods or Michael Jordan - both Sp 3s. They do what works. Period. In their prime they both worked like dogs to be the best.


It's possible I'm conflating pragmatism with prudence. I agree a lot of SP 3s are very determined, but not always the most practical. Sure, they'll reach their goal, but there was probably a better (easier, quicker, cheaper, etc.) way they could have achieved it.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I rarely ever relate to the shit titles given to the 3w4, they are all reminiscent of the two-dimensional descriptions of the type. I see the type as a statue: Impressive, solid/sturdy, beautiful, cold, just out of reach, heavy, puzzling, and inspirational. At the first glance, it is very clear what is going on. Only when you look for awhile, do you notice the finer details. You ponder the time spent creating this likeness, you ponder its message, and you respect it.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Wing theory is invalid.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


> Wing theory is invalid.


Weren't you recently listed as 8w9?


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Bricolage said:


> Weren't you recently listed as 8w9?


Yeah. It was simple enough to change, so I did. It's still in my signature, however.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


> Yeah. It was simple enough to change, so I did. It's still in my signature, however.


Why is it still in your signature if you think wing theory is invalid?

It's like saying you're an atheist and then continuing to attend church on Sundays lol.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Bricolage said:


> Why is it still in your signature if you think wing theory is invalid?
> 
> It's like saying you're an atheist and then continuing to attend church on Sundays lol.


Nostalgia.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


> Nostalgia.


I'm simply saying it gives others, who haven't read your recent pooh-poohing of wing theory lol, the impression that you believe in and endorse the use of wings.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Bricolage said:


> I'm simply saying it gives others, who haven't read your recent pooh-poohing of wing theory lol, the impression that you believe in and endorse the use of wings.


I recognize that, I just can't be bothered to adjust myself to suit the beliefs of other people.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


> I recognize that, I just can't be bothered to adjust myself to suit the beliefs of other people.


It's not even internally consistent with your own stated beliefs lol.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Bricolage said:


> It's not even internally consistent with your own stated beliefs lol.


 I keep my signature as a measure of my own personal progress and its sentimental value and that's somehow inconsistent with my beliefs? What part of "I just can't be bothered to adjust myself to suit the beliefs of other people" didn't make sense to you?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


> What part of "I just can't be bothered to adjust myself to suit the beliefs of other people" didn't make sense to you?


That part isn't in dispute. I'm saying putting the wing in your signature _and _disavowing the wing theory is internally inconsistent. It's more as if you can't be bothered to align your beliefs - namely that the wing theory is invalid - with your behaviors (putting wing in signature) lolz.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Bricolage said:


> That part isn't in dispute. I'm saying putting the wing in your signature _and _disavowing the wing theory is internally inconsistent.


It would be inconsistent if the purpose of my signature to was to reflect my beliefs.



> It's more as if you can't be bothered to align your beliefs - namely that the wing theory is invalid - with your behaviors (putting wing in signature) lolz.


I don't know why this is so difficult for you to comprehend -- my signature isn't for you. It's for me.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


> I don't know why this is so difficult for you to comprehend -- my signature isn't for you. It's for me.


So, again, it's like an atheist still attending church on sunday lol.

BTW you know you're an INTP right?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Bricolage said:


> So, again, it's like an atheist still attending church on sunday lol.
> 
> BTW you know you're an INTP right?


I'm pretty sure a universalist Unitarian church would accept an atheist.

Why is he an INTP??? I would figure him as being a INTJ actually, if he even cares about that at all.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

JSRS01 said:


> Wing theory is invalid.


R & H's or in general? Why?


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are some labels from a training I went to a long time ago.

1. The Tight-ass
2. The Pain-in-the-ass
3. The Phony
4. The Loser
5. The Geek or Nerd
6. The Kiss-ass
7. The Slut or Junkie
8. The Ball-breaker
9. The Fuck-up

If you want to combine the wing with the type just start with the wing label then follow with the type.
Example for 1w9: The Fuck-up Tight-ass

The labels can help you realize that you are NOT your type by how ridiculous they are or you can use them as extreme examples of how labels create stereotypes.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> R & H's or in general? Why?


In general. There's no reason to believe types acquire the qualities of the their neighboring types simply because they're next to each other.


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

@JSRS01

You dismiss valid arguments too quickly; gives me the impression you're a dumbass, and judging-dom LOL!!!!


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

Bricolage said:


> @_JSRS01_
> 
> You dismiss valid arguments too quickly; gives me the impression you're a dumbass, and judging-dom LOL!!!!


You haven't put forth a single argument in our little exchange, let alone one that's valid. If you really think I'm an I.N.T.P then you're clearly D.U.M.B.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

JSRS01 said:


> You haven't put forth a single argument in our little exchange, let alone one that's valid. If you really think I'm an I.N.T.P then you're clearly D.U.M.B.


I seem to recall forwarding this little nugget: 



> _I'm saying putting the wing in your signature __and disavowing the wing theory is internally inconsistent._


It seems like you're still the dumbass LOLZ.


----------

